# Staying out of the OT and ENT forum



## lisana (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm having an internal debate about my participation in the OT and ENT forum, especially the OT forum. I enjoy this board and some of the threads in OT are very interesting. But for reasons i don't want to get into right now, I'm thinking about banning myself from those two boards. I know that some of you have made this decision as well, and I just want to know what your  reasons were for doing so. Thanks ladies

P.S. This has nothing to do with anyone on this board. Since I have been here it's been pretty smooth sailing with everyone. I like all of the ladies. But I just am having this discussion with myself right now.

-Lisana


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

I just got back on LHCF after a 6 month hiatus...I just started posting on the OT forum. There are some topics that if I don't like, or if people are really arguing I just don't post or look at. Most of my threads I start in OT could actually be put in here but sometimes no one is viewing the Christian forum. And alot of time responses in here are really...really slow.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 22, 2007)

What topics are bothering yall?


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 22, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing today. I am here for hair and I love the responses that I get from the Christian Board, however they can be slow sometimes. I have no personal problem with anyone on this board but I feel that I am not meant to entertain everywhere, I guess. I am still not sure what I am going to do...but I definitely understand your feelings and am having some of the same myself.


----------



## lisana (Jul 22, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> What topics are bothering yall?



No topic in particular was on my mind when I posted this thread. I just want to know what everyone thinks.


----------



## miracle (Jul 22, 2007)

lisana said:
			
		

> *I'm having an internal debate about my participation in the OT and ENT forum, especially the OT forum.* I enjoy this board and some of the threads in OT are very interesting. But for reasons i don't want to get into right now, I'm thinking about banning myself from those two boards. I know that some of you have made this decision as well, and I just want to know what your  reasons were for doing so. Thanks ladies
> 
> *P.S. This has nothing to do with anyone on this board. Since I have been here it's been pretty smooth sailing with everyone. I like all of the ladies. But I just am having this discussion with myself right now.*
> 
> -Lisana



*I understand 110% & am having the same debate. *


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

If this board were more active, I think I would be in here more often.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 22, 2007)

I have never believed in separating myself from people because I'm a christian and they are not.

WE ALL were lost at sometime, and could have never found our way unless we were told and shown.

I plan to KEEP my presence around to show that a few don't represent the many.  I'm not on here to judge or condemn, and hopefully the ladies will respect me for that and be able to see Christians in a different light.

I'd feel bad if Jesus decided to stay away from folks who thought differently  Us heathens would have never learned the right way.

But to each his own.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 22, 2007)

I still go to the OT and ENT forums.  I haven't seen anything that bothered me in a while.

If this will make you happy, I say do it.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> I have never believed in separating myself from people because I'm a christian and they are not.
> 
> WE ALL were lost at sometime, and could have never found our way unless we were told and shown.
> 
> ...


Co-sign!

But I'm not sure what yall are talking about.  What about the ENT and OT forums makes you not want to go over there?


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2007)

lisana said:
			
		

> No topic in particular was on my mind when I posted this thread. I just want to know what everyone thinks.



I try to stay away from some of the sex threads (i.e. one night stands, since I don't do that and am celibate).  But I also know that God can use me in many situations/threads.  And at this point, I'm comfortable in my walk to know when I don't need to read/respond to a thread.  For example, I made some points in the bootycall thread (though I've never been in that situation) that were well received by the women.  I basically said, if you want a relationship, don't settle for less (than God's best ).  I used an example like, "if you go to the store to buy bread, but you come out with a bag of doritos."  The bread is like the relationship, the doritos is the bootycall.  One is clearly nourishing to the body, the other is junk food.

However, I totally understand what you mean.  Some things don't sit right with my spirit either.  I think you should pray about it and let God lead you.

I've noticed that some of the threads that discuss the issues with Black men are threads that I stay away from or give an objective view of.  However, it's important not to cloud yourself with things that will give you a negative spirit.  This negativity could keep you from God's best, IMO!


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> I have never believed in separating myself from people because I'm a christian and they are not.
> 
> WE ALL were lost at sometime, and could have never found our way unless we were told and shown.
> 
> ...



Thats a good thought. But when I ask for advice or vent (as I often do on LHCF)I often want a Christian perspective, scriptures, prayers, etc. But it is always a good idea to know and listen to others with different perspectives (something I had to learn the hard way in college).


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> I have never believed in separating myself from people because I'm a christian and they are not.
> 
> WE ALL were lost at sometime, and could have never found our way unless we were told and shown.
> 
> ...



I agree with this, and for me, I believe God can use me in many ways, with Christians and non-Christians.  And some of the OT threads have been opportunities for me to "minister" to people, in a non-judgmental way.  God has blessed me with the gift of parables and insight.

However, if you aren't comfortable, then stay away.  Again, pray for all guidance!


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL now the forum seems active!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2007)

evagray said:
			
		

> Thats a good thought. But when I ask for advice or vent (as I often do on LHCF)I often want a Christian perspective, scriptures, prayers, etc. But it is always a good idea to know and listen to others with different perspectives (something I had to learn the hard way in college).



If I were you, I would PM some of the members that frequent the Christian board (i.e. Shimmie, RelaxerRehab, Lauren, others--I'm not trying to leave anyone out...and you can always PM me for those types of questions.  I understand what you are saying though!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 22, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:
			
		

> Co-sign!
> 
> But I'm not sure what yall are talking about. What about the ENT and OT forums makes you not want to go over there?


 
for me nothing... that's my place to be!! but you know how I am


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 22, 2007)

Interesting thread.

I must admit that sometimes I'm all up in threads that I probably shouldn't be in.  

I dunno.  I'm a work in progress.

I do understand where the OP is coming from but the christian threads are  so slooooooooooooooooow and I don't just want to talk about Jesus all day.

Guess it's a personal decision.


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 22, 2007)

evagray said:
			
		

> If this board were more active, I think I would be in here more often.



I know that I would.  But I would still go to OT just not as much.

OP, good luck in your decision and of course pray about it.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> If I were you, I would PM some of the members that frequent the Christian board (i.e. Shimmie, RelaxerRehab, Lauren, others--I'm not trying to leave anyone out...and you can always PM me for those types of questions.  I understand what you are saying though!



Thanks! I rarely send PM's, I was sort of scared...but I will start!


----------



## mellowdome (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm a long time lurker and I'm having the same issue.  I'm not sure why but sometimes I leave those boards and I just don't feel good.  I'm not sure how to explain it and I honestly don't know why I feel this way...still trying to figure it out


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 22, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I try to stay away from some of the sex threads (i.e. one night stands, since I don't do that and am celibate). But I also know that God can use me in many situations/threads. And at this point, I'm comfortable in my walk to know when I don't need to read/respond to a thread. For example, I made some points in the bootycall thread (though I've never been in that situation) that were well received by the women. I basically said, if you want a relationship, don't settle for less (than God's best ). I used an example like, *"if you go to the store to buy bread, but you come out with a bag of doritos." *The bread is like the relationship, the doritos is the bootycall. One is clearly nourishing to the body, the other is junk food.


 
gosh, giving me something to think about  

I have a bag of Doritos next to my bed right now literally   and sometimes figuratively


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 22, 2007)

evagray said:
			
		

> Thanks! I rarely send PM's, I was sort of scared...but I will start!



Me too.  For some reason its like knocking on a strangers door  

Maybe because I don't really know anybody and they don't know me...I dunno.erplexed


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> gosh, giving me something to think about
> 
> *I have a bag* *of Doritos next to my bed right now literally * *and sometimes figuratively *


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 22, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Interesting thread.
> 
> *I must admit that sometimes I'm all up in threads that I probably shouldn't be in. *
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry, but this made me   It's soooo true for me to!! I was all up in the booty-call commandments thread DECLARING new ones


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> gosh, giving me something to think about
> 
> I have a bag of Doritos next to my bed right now literally   and sometimes figuratively


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> *I have a bag** of Doritos next to my bed right now literally and sometimes figuratively.*


 

*Too* funny.

I'm sleepy guys.  G'night.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Me too. For some reason its like knocking on a strangers door
> 
> Maybe because I don't really know anybody and they don't know me...I dunno.



Yeah I'm pretty shy in real life AND on the internet...erplexed


----------



## PaperClip (Jul 22, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Interesting thread.
> 
> I must admit that sometimes I'm all up in threads that I probably shouldn't be in.
> 
> ...


 
This made me laugh! 

Talking about Jesus keeps a sistah out of trouble! 

I know what you mean, though.... I think what's interesting is that when there are hot topics on the Christian board, people are watching.... actually, more people are probably watching/lurking than realized....


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 22, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> *Too* funny.
> 
> I'm sleepy guys.  G'night.




Good night!  I'm logging off also.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jul 22, 2007)

mellowdome said:
			
		

> I'm a long time lurker and I'm having the same issue.  *I'm not sure why but sometimes I leave those boards and I just don't feel good.*  I'm not sure how to explain it and I honestly don't know why I feel this way...still trying to figure it out



You have to sit down and pray about it, and ask God to reveal it to you.

For example, if you went into one of the ET threads and there were pics of celebs looking absolutely flawless, in perfect makeup, hair jewelry, and clothing, it could make you feel insecure about yourself.  BUT, you have to also remember, these are professional shots, many celebs have had cosmetic work done, they have professional makeup artists, personal trainers, chefs, stylists, etc.  Therefore, even though they may/may not have natural beauty, they all also have lots of help!  But if it affected you like this (not sure if it does), then staying away may be best for you.

Or if you were in OT and a topic say about race/interracial dating/color-complex came up, and you were sensitive about one of these topics (since all of these are favorites in there), then staying out of those threads, or any threads that add to your insecurity, would be a good idea


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 22, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> then staying out of those threads, or any threads that add to your insecurity, would be a good idea


 
Exactly.  you can pretty much tell threads by their title.  You don't HAVE to go into them.



Unless you're nosy like me and just HAVE to see what it is


----------



## *Michelle* (Jul 22, 2007)

evagray said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm pretty shy in real life AND on the internet...erplexed



Funny thing is I'm not shy.  But for some reason to pm somebody is difficult to me.  I will answer them though.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 22, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> This made me laugh!
> 
> Talking about Jesus keeps a sistah out of trouble!
> 
> I know what you mean, though.... I think what's interesting is that when there are hot topics on the Christian board, people are watching.... actually, more people are probably watching/lurking than realized....


Yes, it gets boring here because it's the same thing over and over.  Prayer requests, look at my preacher (youtube), or what gospel song is this?

I like the discussion we have here, and even some of the debated.  But the nature of this forum disallows that.  Like the hip hop threads?  I thought those were great. 


			
				cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> You have to sit down and pray about it, and ask God to reveal it to you.
> For example, if you went into one of the ET threads and there were pics of celebs looking absolutely flawless, in perfect makeup, hair jewelry, and clothing, it could make you feel insecure about yourself.  BUT, you have to also remember, these are professional shots, many celebs have had cosmetic work done, they have professional makeup artists, personal trainers, chefs, stylists, etc.  Therefore, even though they may/may not have natural beauty, they all also have lots of help!  But if it affected you like this (not sure if it does), then staying away may be best for you.
> Or if you were in OT and a topic say about race/interracial dating/color-complex came up, and you were sensitive about one of these topics (since all of these are favorites in there), then staying out of those threads, or any threads that add to your insecurity, would be a good idea


I agree.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 22, 2007)

Pixel Lady said:
			
		

> Funny thing is I'm not shy.  But for some reason to pm somebody is difficult to me.  I will answer them though.



The only person I have really PM'd was during my adopt-a-newbie challenge...

I'm logging off as well...G'nite


----------



## Xavier (Jul 22, 2007)

evagray said:
			
		

> Thats a good thought. But when I ask for advice or vent (as I often do on LHCF)I often want a Christian perspective, scriptures, prayers, etc. But it is always a good idea to know and listen to others with different perspectives (something I had to learn the hard way in college).


 
I agree with you. Funny thing is this forum is made up of mostly Christians but when you post a thread that may bless someone or edify them it gets very little feedback. I had this happen to me just the other week. I was wondering where everyone was at after only getting about 5 responses. I would say maybe they weren't interested in the topic, but I was hoping for a Christian discussion on a particular scripture and was very disappointed but oh well


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 22, 2007)

MsDee4 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but this made me   It's soooo true for me to!! I was all up in the booty-call commandments thread DECLARING new ones


 
I briefly visited that one and I was ALL up and down that Shemar thread several times.   

I knew I was raggedy for that but I couldn't resist and I'm glad I looked.  
God's still working on me....


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 22, 2007)

Xavier said:
			
		

> I agree with you. Funny thing is this forum is made up of mostly Christians but when you post a thread that may bless someone or edify them it gets very little feedback. I had this happen to me just the other week. I was wondering where everyone was at after only getting about 5 responses. I would say maybe they weren't interested in the topic, but I was hoping for a Christian discussion on a particular scripture and was very disappointed but oh well


Post a link to your thread please!


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 23, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> *This made me laugh*!
> 
> Talking about Jesus keeps a sistah out of trouble!
> 
> I know what you mean, though.... I think what's interesting is that when there are hot topics on the Christian board, people are watching.... actually, more people are probably watching/lurking than realized....


 
Did it?

I'm just saying.  There's only so many prayer request threads before the inevitable *crickets*. 

I'd love to participate in some spicy christian threads.


----------



## Xavier (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe others were just not receptive to the way that I presented it. But I do hope that we would just maybe post scriptures that have blessed us or have brought revelation to us and we can have discussion  about it as Christian women. 

BTW, I may self need to work on what I have stated here today because I don't always do it my self. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=135269&highlight=corinthians


----------



## Dee-Licious (Jul 23, 2007)

delta_gyrl said:
			
		

> Did it?
> 
> I'm just saying. There's only so many prayer request threads before the inevitable *crickets*.
> 
> *I'd love to participate in some spicy christian threads.*


 
  hush!!!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Jul 23, 2007)

There are just some topics that I don't feel compelled to answer to, like the one being discussed now. Some people's minds are set so harshly towards Christians that what others laugh off I take offense to. I believe that I will still circulate the OT thread because as someone mentioned you can give good wholesome advice there or share your past experiences to help someone.....I am truly going to have to be more discerning before opening my mouth over there though....a lot of posting have rubbed me the wrong way here lately.


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Xavier said:
			
		

> Maybe others were just not receptive to the way that I presented it. But I do hope that we would just maybe post scriptures that have blessed us or have brought revelation to us and we can have discussion  about it as Christian women.
> 
> BTW, I may self need to work on what I have stated here today because I don't always do it my self.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=135269&highlight=corinthians


I saw your topic, but I didn't feel as if I was in a place to properly answer it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 23, 2007)

lisana said:
			
		

> I'm having an internal debate about my participation in the OT and ENT forum, especially the OT forum. I enjoy this board and some of the threads in OT are very interesting. But for reasons i don't want to get into right now, I'm thinking about banning myself from those two boards. I know that some of you have made this decision as well, and I just want to know what your reasons were for doing so. Thanks ladies
> 
> P.S. This has nothing to do with anyone on this board. Since I have been here it's been pretty smooth sailing with everyone. I like all of the ladies. But I just am having this discussion with myself right now.
> 
> -Lisana


Lisana, you and the others who have shared the same as you are being led of the Holy Spirit.  If you notice, I have not been there myself for several weeks.   There are times when the Holy Spirit, tells us to 'pull away' to allow Him to 're-fill' us with more of Him.   

We are still in need of HIS infilling and HIS dwelling on the inside of us.  The world cannot give us the restoration of the Spirit such as He can.  How else can we grow more in the Lord unless we pull away and be with and about Him.   It's all about consecration...being single minded of the Lord and leaving the world behind.   

This is not to speak negatively of anyone; for I have no ill will nor judgement.  I still have as much love and respect for 'all' of us here, Christian or not.  But as a Christian, the only way that I can remain nutured with the Holy Spirit is by the Holy Spirit.   Hence, I come away to be focused upon the things of our God.  

Again, you are being drawn by the Holy Spirit for He is seeking and calling upon those who will listen and yield to His call.   How else do we become and remain in our Faith.   People need our prayers and how else can we be prepared if we are drained and distracted from the things of our God.

Something else, God misses us and He's 'wooing' us back to Him for Holy Romance...sweet communion...one on one.   Isn't that what a personal relationship with the Lord thrives upon?     He loves us and misses having quality time to speak to us in the sweetest of fellowship.  "Daddie" misses his sons and daughters...his precious children.  

One more thing:  Whenever there's a move about to take place, God calls and prepares those of His whom He knows are faithful to His call.  Those who hear His voice and yield to it.  Remember Noah?  Abraham?  Joshua?  They heard, they listened, they obeyed.  

"Whosoever will", let him come... Our faith is not a game.  We have to be yielded when He calls us. 

Love and Blessings...


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been contemplating this as well.  It bothers me to see how many (mainly some Christians) believe that our 'narrowed beliefs' should stay in this forum and out of others.  

As an older member, I remember why this forum was created. Folx got tired of seeing Christians beliefs in the OT forum, so they hooped and hollered.  Once this forum was established in hopes of confining, they still hooped and hollered about why we got our 'own' forum.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jul 23, 2007)

mellowdome said:
			
		

> I'm a long time lurker and I'm having the same issue.  I'm not sure why but sometimes I leave those boards and I just don't feel good.  I'm not sure how to explain it and I honestly don't know why I feel this way...still trying to figure it out



Stealing Allandra's d-i-t-t-o.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jul 23, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> There are just some topics that I don't feel compelled to answer to, like the one being discussed now. Some people's minds are set so harshly towards Christians that what others laugh off I take offense to. I believe that I will still circulate the OT thread because as someone mentioned you can give good wholesome advice there or share your past experiences to help someone.....I am truly going to have to be more discerning before opening my mouth over there though....a lot of posting have rubbed me the wrong way here lately.




Exactly. It's interesting how others can freely express their views (especially when they agree with the majority) but when you back up what you believe with the Bible, the fangs come out.  Sometimes you don't even have to mention the Bible, but just be known as a Christian and you are labeled judgemental, narrow minded, etc.

Another problem I have is when questions come up about a very hot topic and Christians answer them according to the Bible (or not). You can say, ' I don't agree with yadda yadda' and try to leave it there then others wanna know why you don't agree. You give them your reply and once again the fangs come out. I feel like this, if you asked, don't get mad at my reply.


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

StrawberryQueen said:


> Co-sign!
> 
> But I'm not sure what yall are talking about.  What about the ENT and OT forums makes you not want to go over there?




It's not really about anything in particular about those forums. It's more about me. Thanks for the replies ladies


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> If I were you, I would PM some of the members that frequent the Christian board (i.e. Shimmie, RelaxerRehab, Lauren, others--I'm not trying to leave anyone out...and you can always PM me for those types of questions.  I understand what you are saying though!



thanks, good idea


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

mellowdome said:


> I'm a long time lurker and I'm having the same issue.  I'm not sure why but sometimes I leave those boards and I just don't feel good.  I'm not sure how to explain it and I honestly don't know why I feel this way...still trying to figure it out



excellent point, this is how I feel sometimes. But once again, it's more about me, personally and not about trying to think of my self as "better than" or anything like that. I appreciate your response.


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

MsDee4 said:


> gosh, giving me something to think about
> 
> I have a bag of Doritos next to my bed right now literally   and sometimes figuratively



You guys are hilarious


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Lisana, you and the others who have shared the same as you are being led of the Holy Spirit.  If you notice, I have not been there myself for several weeks.   There are times when the Holy Spirit, tells us to 'pull away' to allow Him to 're-fill' us with more of Him.
> 
> We are still in need of HIS infilling and HIS dwelling on the inside of us.  The world cannot give us the restoration of the Spirit such as He can.  How else can we grow more in the Lord unless we pull away and be with and about Him.   It's all about consecration...being single minded of the Lord and leaving the world behind.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Shimmie. That was a beautiful response. It really spoke to my heart


----------



## foxxymami (Jul 23, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:


> There are just some topics that I don't feel compelled to answer to, like the one being discussed now. Some people's minds are set so harshly towards Christians that what others laugh off I take offense to. I believe that I will still circulate the OT thread because as someone mentioned you can give good wholesome advice there or share your past experiences to help someone.....*I am truly going to have to be more discerning before opening my mouth over there though....a lot of posting have rubbed me the wrong way here lately.*



I agree with the bolded.  At first I had comments to make, but I really just made a personal decision just to not open my mouth again about the topic.  I've never commented in any of those particular threads and there is a reason for it.  I feel much more comfortable expressing my beliefs/views here within this Christian forum instead.


Oh, and ITTA 100% with Bubln:


Bublnbrnsuga said:


> I have been contemplating this as well. It bothers me to see how many (mainly some Christians) believe that our 'narrowed beliefs' should stay in this forum and out of others.
> 
> As an older member, I remember why this forum was created. Folx got tired of seeing Christians beliefs in the OT forum, so they hooped and hollered. Once this forum was established in hopes of confining, they still hooped and hollered about why we got our 'own' forum.


I think that the main reason for this is that since the installment of the Christian forum, there have been tons of new members.  They don't know the back story of why this forum was initially started and therefore don't recognize the need for it.  In response they seem to carry an understated bitter and resentful attitude towards the exclusivity of Christianity on this board.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Jul 23, 2007)

*I was just browsing through and for the person who said that you are sometimes looking for a Christian perspective when asking questions, have you ever thought of going to an actual Christian board? I'm sure there are plenty if you google, just like any board that is geared to a certain topic or whatnot. Kind of like how you can google black hair and this board and several others come up.*


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you ladies for all of the helpful responses


----------



## deltagyrl (Jul 23, 2007)

foxxymami said:


> I think that the main reason for this is that since the installment of the Christian forum, there have been tons of new members. They don't know the back story of why this forum was initially started and therefore don't recognize the need for it. In response they seem to carry an understated bitter and resentful attitude towards the exclusivity of Christianity on this board.


 
Didn't know this.  Thanks for shedding some light.


----------



## kweenameena (Jul 23, 2007)

Millah03 said:


> *I was just browsing through and for the person who said that you are sometimes looking for a Christian perspective when asking questions, have you ever thought of going to an actual Christian board? I'm sure there are plenty if you google, just like any board that is geared to a certain topic or whatnot. Kind of like how you can google black hair and this board and several others come up.*


 
This is a good point. Although, sometimes you want to ask "family", not find a whole new set of people who don't really "know" you. Especially if it's a personal question. I know I love this forum because there are so many women here like me. I don't have to explain a joke, feeling, word so that someone understands. The women here just get it, sometimes


----------



## lisana (Jul 23, 2007)

^^good explanation


----------



## Blossssom (Jul 23, 2007)

lisana said:


> I'm having an internal debate about my participation in the OT and ENT forum, especially the OT forum. I enjoy this board and some of the threads in OT are very interesting. But for reasons i don't want to get into right now, I'm thinking about banning myself from those two boards. I know that some of you have made this decision as well, and I just want to know what your  reasons were for doing so. Thanks ladies
> 
> P.S. This has nothing to do with anyone on this board. Since I have been here it's been pretty smooth sailing with everyone. I like all of the ladies. But I just am having this discussion with myself right now.
> 
> -Lisana



I'm banning myself from the hair board   When I need hair advice, I'm going back to the white folks 

I hear what you mean, Lisana.  On both the forums you mention, there is a lot of 'ungodly' activity going on and I can see as a Christian you don't even want that stuff filtered into your mind.

Nothing of interest is going on at OT and even the Ent. forum has been a little slow.


----------



## kbragg (Jul 23, 2007)

I too stay out of those forums for a lot of the reasons mentioned. We as Christians should not involve ourselves in things God hates (Gossip, lust, fornication, etc.) We have to avoid the very appearance of evil and sometimes popping your head in Beyonce' thread can appear "worldy."

Bubblin, what you said doesn't surprise me at all. So many Christians want to be "seeker friendly" and go the extra mile so that the world "likes them" and so they don't "offend" anyone. But our very being offends them because they have not the Spirit of God. Jesus said we would be hated for His Name's sake and it's so true. Non-Christians are always calling Christians judgemental. Well that itself is a judgemental statement now isn't it? They say we're judgemental, and self righteous. Well I'm not self righteous, but I am the righteousness of Christ! Apart from Him I am nobody, nothing, but in Him I can do all things.

The fact of the matter is, they say those things about us because our lives and our testimonies convict them. They say we're condemning, but John 3:18 says they're condemned already by their sin. Jesus called us Salt and Light. Light exposes what's done in the darkness. Salt adds flavor, but it also heals wounds. When you put salt in a wound it irritates it. Now you know why atheists are so irritated by us It's because Jesus wants to use us to heal their wounded souls but it burns and irritates as it exposes and attempts to purge the sin from them.

So take heart, live for Christ and don't be ashamed of the Gospel. Don't appologize for the hope that is in you, just because it offends a sinner. It's not us that's offending them, It's God's Word. It's not us that's judging them, God has already judged the sin in their lives. We didn't write it. We're not self righteous, it's the righteousness of Christ in us that exposes their very own self righteousness which is as filthy rags to God.

Christians need to stop being spinless, limp wristed, compromising weaklings and be BOLD for Christ! People need to be loved yes, but sometimes love hurts, and stings, but it's the truth, and it's the truth that will set them free, not fluffy froo froo words that tickle their ears and silence their conscience. It's the Holy Spirit calling to them through us. Exposing the devil, stripping him bear and showing him for who he really is. It's time we stop playing babysitter and making light of sin, and time we put on the full armour of God and fight the good fight of faith. Notagainst flesh and blood, but against principalities and powers in high places!

I said AAAAALLLLLLL that to say, yes I feel the same way about the OT and ENT board.


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 24, 2007)

kweenameena said:


> This is a good point. Although, sometimes you want to ask "family", not find a whole new set of people who don't really "know" you. Especially if it's a personal question. I know I love this forum because there are so many women here like me. I don't have to explain a joke, feeling, word so that someone understands. The women here just get it, sometimes



Ditto...I think it would be nice to be a part of a Christian forum. But I like this forum, although I am semi-new I am comfortable seeking advice on this forum and wouldn't want to join anywhere else. I like being able to come on here, get my hair advice and check out this forum as well.


----------



## mellowdome (Jul 24, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> You have to sit down and pray about it, and ask God to reveal it to you.
> 
> For example, if you went into one of the ET threads and there were pics of celebs looking absolutely flawless, in perfect makeup, hair jewelry, and clothing, it could make you feel insecure about yourself.  BUT, you have to also remember, these are professional shots, many celebs have had cosmetic work done, they have professional makeup artists, personal trainers, chefs, stylists, etc.  Therefore, even though they may/may not have natural beauty, they all also have lots of help!  But if it affected you like this (not sure if it does), then staying away may be best for you.
> 
> Or if you were in OT and a topic say about race/interracial dating/color-complex came up, and you were sensitive about one of these topics (since all of these are favorites in there), then staying out of those threads, or any threads that add to your insecurity, would be a good idea




Thanks....
You're right about staying out of certain threads...but you know curiosity killed the cat 

I wouldnt say that the threads made me feel insecure.  I think the feeling is more of disappointment, if that makes sense.  I'll keep praying about it.  And for now I think I will take a break from those boards.  Thanks for your help though


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2007)

Millah03 said:


> *I was just browsing through and for the person who said that you are sometimes looking for a Christian perspective when asking questions, have you ever thought of going to an actual Christian board? I'm sure there are plenty if you google, just like any board that is geared to a certain topic or whatnot. Kind of like how you can google black hair and this board and several others come up.*


 
Gee whiz, I thought this was an actual Christian forum.... 

Just teasing you...(((hugs))) .   I know what you meant.  But it's good to have this Christianity forum here at this site for many, many reasons whether we are accepted or not; understood or not.  Because you never know who's watching and is being ministered to.  You never know another's person's heartache and how they may be saved from further hurt/harm just by coming into this forum.  

I find much 'comfort' knowing the Lord is 'Here' in this place.  Hair can't do it all for me.  It's like a full service salon.  Hair, Health, Fitness, Beauty, Current Events, and Prayer all in one area.....'Here'.


----------



## donna20745 (Jul 24, 2007)

I just wanted to say Thank you to all of my (Christians) ladies. I am still a new Christian and I lurk a lot. When i go into other threads and see some of the topics and discussions I am floored. 

But what makes me glow inside is the fact that my Christians ladies hold it down with the truth. I know you have to be careful when you read certain material, but the responses and the information you ladies give helps me as new Christian understand how to handle these types of questions in my mind and other peoples mind. 

And in some threads it seems like some of the Christian ladies are the minority but to me they are the majority. 

I hope that you ladies never stop what you are doing; you have helped me and so many people with your knowledge and love of GOD.


Thanks


----------



## deola (Jul 24, 2007)

kbragg said:


> I too stay out of those forums for a lot of the reasons mentioned. We as Christians should not involve ourselves in things God hates (Gossip, lust, fornication, etc.) We have to avoid the very appearance of evil and sometimes popping your head in Beyonce' thread can appear "worldy."
> 
> Bubblin, what you said doesn't surprise me at all. So many Christians want to be "seeker friendly" and go the extra mile so that the world "likes them" and so they don't "offend" anyone. But our very being offends them because they have not the Spirit of God. Jesus said we would be hated for His Name's sake and it's so true. Non-Christians are always calling Christians judgemental. Well that itself is a judgemental statement now isn't it? They say we're judgemental, and self righteous. Well I'm not self righteous, but I am the righteousness of Christ! Apart from Him I am nobody, nothing, but in Him I can do all things.
> 
> ...


 

Very well said sistah!!!!1

I have also been disappointed by the some of the responses I read about in those other forums. I have also decided to reduce my lurking on them. I am not a new christian but I can see how spending a lot of time there would cause some sort of struggle? dismay?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 24, 2007)

donna20745 said:


> I just wanted to say Thank you to all of my (Christians) ladies. I am still a new Christian and I lurk a lot. When i go into other threads and see some of the topics and discussions I am floored.
> 
> But what makes me glow inside is the fact that my Christians ladies hold it down with the truth. I know you have to be careful when you read certain material, but the responses and the information you ladies give helps me as new Christian understand how to handle these types of questions in my mind and other peoples mind.
> 
> ...


 
Yes we are, more ways then one....bless you!


----------



## Guyaneek (Jul 24, 2007)

kbragg said:


> I too stay out of those forums for a lot of the reasons mentioned. We as Christians should not involve ourselves in things God hates (Gossip, lust, fornication, etc.) We have to avoid the very appearance of evil and sometimes popping your head in Beyonce' thread can appear "worldy."
> 
> Bubblin, what you said doesn't surprise me at all. So many Christians want to be "seeker friendly" and go the extra mile so that the world "likes them" and *so they don't "offend" anyone. But our very being offends them because they have not the Spirit of God*. Jesus said we would be hated for His Name's sake and it's so true. Non-Christians are always calling Christians judgemental. Well that itself is a judgemental statement now isn't it? They say we're judgemental, and self righteous. Well I'm not self righteous, but I am the righteousness of Christ! Apart from Him I am nobody, nothing, but in Him I can do all things.
> 
> ...



Kbragg, you know, I will be the first to admit, I sometimes sugar coat, not because I want to be liked but because I don't want to offend.  You are so right though in all you mentioned and I am thankful for the way your post ministered to me.  I am certainly in construction right now.


----------



## Guyaneek (Jul 24, 2007)

I as well have felt the same way often about the OT & Ent forums.  Some of the things discussed and the advice are often a direct contradiction of what is in my spirit.  I am more so of a lurker one way or the other but I also find that some of the Christians who post in those forums minister to me in the midst of all of the craziness.  
I am one who definitely stays away from drama so the titles of threads and content of threads often give me excuse to stay away.  I would say go with your spirit.  What the spirit may be telling you may not be leading sister such and such to do...just yet.  Just be thankful that the Holy Spirit has you in check in such a way that it convicts you just for clicking on the wrong link
I love this forum!  The good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 6, 2007)

kbragg said:


> I too stay out of those forums for a lot of the reasons mentioned. We as Christians should not involve ourselves in things God hates (Gossip, lust, fornication, etc.) We have to avoid the very appearance of evil and sometimes popping your head in Beyonce' thread can appear "worldy."
> 
> Bubblin, what you said doesn't surprise me at all. So many Christians want to be "seeker friendly" and go the extra mile so that the world "likes them" and so they don't "offend" anyone. But our very being offends them because they have not the Spirit of God. Jesus said we would be hated for His Name's sake and it's so true. Non-Christians are always calling Christians judgemental. Well that itself is a judgemental statement now isn't it? They say we're judgemental, and self righteous. Well I'm not self righteous, but I am the righteousness of Christ! Apart from Him I am nobody, nothing, but in Him I can do all things.
> 
> ...


 

*Wow. Thanks for posting this.  I just got my dose of reality in an LSA thread talking about Hollywood. The music, movie,tv biz.  But I am believing Romans 12:1 to "not be conformed to this world....".  So, the many of the ET threads do that. I am seeing now how we put celebrities on such a high pedestal and I don't like that.  Also the scripture to be in the world but not of it comes to mind.*


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 6, 2007)

Guyaneek said:


> I as well have felt the same way often about the OT & Ent forums. Some of the things discussed and the advice are often a direct contradiction of what is in my spirit. I am more so of a lurker one way or the other but I also find that some of the Christians who post in those forums minister to me in the midst of all of the craziness.
> I am one who definitely stays away from drama so the titles of threads and content of threads often give me excuse to stay away. I would say go with your spirit. What the spirit may be telling you may not be leading sister such and such to do...just yet. Just be thankful that the Holy Spirit has you in check in such a way that it convicts you just for clicking on the wrong link
> I love this forum! The good, the bad and the ugly


 


I find that happening alot. Like when I used exercise, not that long ago and try to listen to a song, sometimes it was like an internal battle. Like, I'm like, "I like this song but I couldn't listen to it." But a couple of times I was rebellious and did but I thank God he hasn't given up on me.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 29, 2007)

I went into the off topic forum last night and I was reading a thread that was started by a newbie I believe. The thread got really ugly and as I was reading it the Lord spoke to me and said that he was not pleased with it. This morning the holy ghost let me know to stay out of that forum. I know that everyone is at differnt places in their walk with God but I just asked God to do a work in me so I guess he was letting me know that I should not allow any and everything into my spirit right now.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 29, 2007)

I think you have to pick what you read in the OT forum and what you don't.  I think some of the topics are ok and I do respond to them.

It's a personal decision for all.

Blessings.


----------



## klb120475 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you have to pick what you read in the OT forum and what you don't. I think some of the topics are ok and I do respond to them.
> 
> It's a personal decision for all.
> 
> Blessings.


----------



## azul11 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you have to pick what you read in the OT forum and what you don't. I think some of the topics are ok and I do respond to them.
> 
> It's a personal decision for all.
> 
> Blessings.


 

I agree.  God bless you all.


----------



## springbreeze (Nov 29, 2007)

i also pick and read what i call safe topic and try to not open threads
that will grieve the Holy Spirit.
 i know when i should stay away from a thread because i get this very uncomfortable feeling that almost wells up in me 
and at the same time some topic are very informative, and long as 
i'am not entertaining things that go againts the Word of God .


----------

